# RPM and Next to speedometer ..



## mahens (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi !! 

Please someone answer my following queries.. 

1) I want to know whass the exact meaning of RPM and its importance? 

2) My Nissan Sunny B13 does not have this RPM meter i guess.. but there is 
a meter next to the Speedomter which i am not sure what is it? can some 
one who has a B13 Sunny please explain the meaning of this meter .. The 
symbol of this meter is like a pole and some water below it.. 

3) Whas the normal Engine capacity of Sunny B13. 1500cc? What is the 
importance of this Engine capacity figure? what does it mean? 

4) whass the normal fuel consumption of Sunny B13.. is it 10km per litre ? 

Please Explain, 

Help is greatly appreciated.. 

Thanks


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

i wil sell u a brand spankin new todays technican book and u can answer every question there is :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

the gauge youre asking about is the water temperature gauge, and its very important, if it goes higher than about half way, that means youre engine is overheating .....very bad. and im not all that familiar with sunny's but im pretty sure its just like the US's sentra, in which case the engine capacity is 1597 (or around there) cubic centimeter. that figure is the amount that the engine displaces. my B13 get about 20*miles* to the *gallon*, which is horrible.


hope i could answer your questions good


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

mahens said:


> 1) I want to know what's the exact meaning of RPM and its importance?


Revolutions Per Minute. That is measuring crankshaft rotation speed. Exceeding manufacturers redline can cause holes to appear in the engine block where none should be.



mahens said:


> 3) Whas the normal Engine capacity of Sunny B13. 1500cc? What is the importance of this Engine capacity figure? what does it mean?


Wow, you really are a newbie. Engine capacity is the swept volume of all pistons. It is calculated by multiplying piston stroke times piston diameter times the number of cylinders in the engine. If you need these term defined, you need to by a book. Importance? None in regards to safe operation or maintenance other than replacement parts are often unique to a particular engine, identified by capacity.



mahens said:


> 4) whass the normal fuel consumption of Sunny B13.. is it 10km per litre?


10km/L is appropriate for city driving, 12km/L for highway driving


----------



## mahens (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the response



RBI*04 said:


> the gauge youre asking about is the water temperature gauge, and its very important, if it goes higher than about half way, that means youre engine is overheating .....very bad. and im not all that familiar with sunny's but im pretty sure its just like the US's sentra, in which case the engine capacity is 1597 (or around there) cubic centimeter. that figure is the amount that the engine displaces. my B13 get about 20*miles* to the *gallon*, which is horrible.
> 
> 
> hope i could answer your questions good


----------



## mahens (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the reply



bahearn said:


> Revolutions Per Minute. That is measuring crankshaft rotation speed. Exceeding manufacturers redline can cause holes to appear in the engine block where none should be.
> 
> 
> Wow, you really are a newbie. Engine capacity is the swept volume of all pistons. It is calculated by multiplying piston stroke times piston diameter times the number of cylinders in the engine. If you need these term defined, you need to by a book. Importance? None in regards to safe operation or maintenance other than replacement parts are often unique to a particular engine, identified by capacity.
> ...


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

bahearn said:


> Engine capacity is the swept volume of all pistons. It is calculated by multiplying piston stroke times piston diameter times the number of cylinders in the engine.


Stroke x Pi x (diameter/2)^2 x (number of cylinders) :thumbup:


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

BikerFry said:


> Stroke x Pi x (diameter/2)^2 x (number of cylinders) :thumbup:


Oops. Good catch.

Piston AREA * stroke * number of cylinders.


----------

